
Make Vim Python plugin 10x faster using Rust - liuchengxu
http://liuchengxu.org/posts/speed-up-vim-python-plugin-using-rust/
======
whatupmd
Nice post, so you are still writing vim plugin in python but search mechanism
is compiled in rust which is much faster.

